# Anyone getting this problem with your r15....



## kirit80 (Nov 13, 2007)

r15 sometimes responds to my remote control and other times it does nothing no matter how many time a press button.....this is getting really annoying


if anyone else has had or is having this problem can you please give me solution

Thanks


----------



## ZBM2 ZAR3 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sounds like you need to replace the batteries. Had a similar experience and fresh batteries solved the problem.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I went to a customer on a service call one time where her remotes all stopped working. It took me a few minutes, but I found the problem: she had another remote stuck in the cushion of a chair, and that remote had been blasting the room with IR, interfering with the other remotes. As soon as I got it unstuck, everything magically worked again.

This type of problem does have one advantage: it will fix itself when the offending remote's batteries die.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

I have an R15 and the remote control on it has been a little flaky at times, but most of the time it's fine. IR signaling can be affected by many things. One common culprit are these new "compact fluorescent" bulbs. Sometimes plasma and LCD screens can have adverse effects, too.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I've noticed that BOTH the R15-300 and R22-200 do not respond every time to RF remote commands, and you also can't issue repetitive commands in quick succession with the RF remote (like pressing the "slip" key multiple times). The IR remote on the other hand seems to work much better and faster BUT it also can be subject to interference as posted previously like Compact Fluorescent bulbs or other things.


----------



## mpitt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yup. I have the exact same problem. I have 2 other universal remotes (including a logitech harmony) which also fail to work during these "bad times". It's not a battery issue. All other devices in the room work fine by remote so it can't be interference. Its been happening off and on since the latest software upgrade. Could be a coincidence. This weekend it wasn't working the entire time. Today it was off and on again. It is extremely annoying. System reset also has no effect. I can only guess it is a IR sensor problem in the unit.


----------



## oscar madison (Aug 14, 2007)

Just got two R22s this weekend as part of the local swap, and one of them was doing that all last nite. Called tech support and they are sending me another one, which after reading this thread won't help me.


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

I thought this remote not working problem was just some explainable issue (bad batteries, etc), however it has happened to me and I just don't understand it.

About 2 weeks ago my ir remote (which has always worked) stopped working with the R15 (it would power on the tv etc), thought it was batteries so I put new ones in with no change, the R15 would not work with any buttons on the remote. I thought the remote was bad then I read this thread.

We have a R10 Directivo for normal watching in the livinging room so this problem was not critical. The next day I thought I would try the remote again with my R15 and it worked perfectly, and I hadn't done anything!!!!

Well it worked fine for a couple of weeks and yesterday it happened again, remote totally not working, then a few hours later it worked fine and is working fine this morning.

I am writing this so that if it happens to anyone else this won't just think it is somebody with bad batteries or interference.


----------



## brian461oia (Nov 15, 2008)

I have always had remote response issues with my R15-500 which I have had for almost 3 years now. It is not the remotes they send the command because after like 5 seconds the receiver will respond to how ever many time I have hit that command usually when I am fast forwarding and hit play. I have changed remotes as well the original got smashed to bits in a Tommy Gavin style freak out. I had an R15-100 at another place I was living for a while it never had that issue the year I using it. I do use CPFB's but I had the problem with them off and I did not have an LCD computer display till Christmas and I still have a CRT TV. So the lag has to be caused by a receiver flaw. This is in IR mode by the way. Did recently try RF mode with the HR-22's remote and the lag was horrible RF is great with the HR-22 btw. Oh and I did not have both receivers set to RF mode at the same time and I did have and RF antenna for the R15. The HR-22 is surround by more electronic equipment then the R-15 on top of that.


----------



## mpitt (Apr 13, 2006)

This issue is not a delayed response problem. The DVR stops receiving remote signals period. It has absolutely no intention of executing the commands. It responds normally to front panel commands on the unit but it is a huge pain to control the DVR from these buttons. Right now, my unit has been out of remote-order for the last 2 days.

Maybe this is a good time to check out some alternatives.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

mpitt said:


> This issue is not a delayed response problem. The DVR stops receiving remote signals period. It has absolutely no intention of executing the commands. It responds normally to front panel commands on the unit but it is a huge pain to control the DVR from these buttons. Right now, my unit has been out of remote-order for the last 2 days.
> 
> Maybe this is a good time to check out some alternatives.


If your DVR simply refuses to respond to remote commands, and you know the remote and it's batteries are OK, the IR receiver in the DVR is probably bad and you need to get the DVR replaced.


----------

